# New wheels - Chichi the Angry Panda



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Took delivery this afternoon. She's a Twinair Cross in Tuscany Green with winter & comfort packs, reversing sensors and rear privacy glass.

Had sill kick plates, mats, boot liner & the Panda B pillar badges fitted by the dealer.

She replaces my beloved 500 Twinair Plus which is going to a good friend (the best pound for pound car I've ever owned - I'll really miss it)

Early impressions are very solid & grown up. Nice controls, great driving position and a good drive. Quieter than I was expecting too, especially given the reviews & the semi-serious rubber.

Bring on the snow!

Here are some pics:-























































Cheers,


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great, do they have a similar character or is the panda not quite as cheeky ? I've got a panda booked as a hire car for my feb hol, last time that's what I ended up with, I hope the same happens again this time, I love small fiats.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dammit, you got my hopes up in the title  Was thinking the wheels would be angry pandas themselves 

Very practical and looks great :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks pretty mean & stealthy!

Enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Like the colour.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know I shouldn't like it. BUT I really do! 

looks a cracking little motor!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

A panda bred in captivity.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love that. Health to enjoy!!!

Cooks


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new wheels - like it! I'm not usually a fan of green cars, but I really like that colour :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I do like that a lot, have fun in the snow


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. It's our one sensible car:thumb:

The standard 4x4 would be just fine for us but fell in love with the funky looks of this a Geneva last year.

I wanted Red but it's the same chiptastic Red as on my Brera (289/A) so opted for the metallic green. No regrets.

Early impressions are incredibly favourable.

We had an original pre-FIRE engine Panda 4x4 in 1989.

How they have changed!

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great looking car with lots of character

Gotta love how the Quadratic steering wheel has come back in fashion, looks great!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

defender take of vehicle..


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Update time. It continues to impress. No issues. I've added a third of a litre of oil since the service in January, FIAT released a fix for the rear brake noises, a recall for the ECU map & the pedal rubber they replaces gratis is like new 10 months on 

Still tackles the bulk of the daily duties for both of us as it's perfect for our niece & nephew (7 & 4) and the elderly folk we cart around.

It gained a nice carbon effect roofbox today in readiness for our pre - Christmas Brugge trip.

Three of us (inc my 87 year old man) so will need extra space for some booze. Suits it too.

Also makes it a better BOV for when the Apocalypse comes 














































Brilliant car. Really excellent. If Fiat deliver on the 500X Abarth with 4WD it'll be replaced early in 2018.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Still looking great


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

An alternative route over the Blacks today (the road where most car TV shows films & magazines do their pictures).

Through some proper muddy stuff, rocky rutted tracks & a fairly deep swim. Angry Panda coped easily 























































Good excuse to try out the new Karcher chassis cleaner tomorrow


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't need one of these

So why do I WANT one? 

Ace car!!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's funny that you've bumped this thread as I'm currently looking at, albeit the older shape, a Panda 100hp


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

its the only Panda I'd have, but its that Fiat badge......, have they got over the reliability issues of old?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had no issues whatsoever. One recall for ECU mapping & another to stop the rear brakes being noisy in the morning.

My 500 before it was brilliant.

Had loads of FIATS & the only troublesome one was a Stilo back in 2003. Went in for a routine service & the dealers f'ed it up.

I suppose you think they still rust?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah, big company like fiat should have sorted that out by now


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Must admit I miss my Panda 312. It was only a Pop spec 1.2 with a couple of options but it had bags of character, used next to no fuel and was a comfortable and really fun little car.

I think another Panda will be my next car. I quite like the look of the Cross, 4x4 or even Trekking but I'm not sure about the additional cost over a Lounge spec Panda... Also I can't justify a diesel with my mileage (about 6k per year) and the Twin Air is a bit noisy for my liking so I guess I'm leaning towards a 1.2 Lounge.

I hear they're bringing out new 3 cylinder engines out next year?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I love the Twinair. Only "noisy" under load but I think the noise is as intoxicating as a Busso.

I've had serious looks at the 500X & the lovely Toyota C-HR.

Like most small crossovers, they lack the honesty which I adore most about the Panda. 

I also have to remember it's not our main car........even if it gets used the most.

Yes, the 319 series will get 3 pot multiair engines.


----------

